# Azureus Sex ID



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

These 3 azureus are about a year old now, they have always been together. This morning I found two of them together, and immediately as I walked over I saw the third one jump over to them also. Perhaps the "male" was calling, I don't know, but this gave me a good opportunity to get some toepad shots.

*Frogs In Question*


*Toe Comparison*


The pics were taken from the exact same position of the camera, so they should be to scale, however I'm not sure if you can tell from the pic, but frog B has definitely bigger toepads than frog A. Frog C is just smaller in general.

From what I can tell, it looks like frogs A and C or Female and frog B is male.

Luke


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

B looks to be a male, A seems to be a female, C I don't know. Have you seen/heard any of them calling? My males started at about 12-14 months, with the more submissive male calling later and less often.

Hope that helps.
Ryan


----------



## Mark Forman (Jul 19, 2005)

Take a pic from the side and I will be able to tell the sex. How old are they? So get a good side shot of each frog and I can tell sex that way. Toe pads are not the only way to tell..


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Like Mark said, a profile shot would help a whole lot. By toe pads, I'll agree with Ryan. B looks like a male, A looks like female, and C I can't tell, not a good enough shot.


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

How do you know what sex they are bye their toe rings? Cause im looking and they look the same to me. What should i be looking for?


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

oops sorry i meant toe pads....


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

The males toepads will look 2-3 times bigger than the females. And also 2-3 times bigger than his own rear toepads.

Luke


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

A note about body with them as well... females are generally larger and carry their body weight a bit differently... this may not easily be seen as these animals are still young. I'd concur with the A female, B male, and C being a bit troublesome... tho I think its another female. What I don't like is that the third animal looks smaller than the other two (which may be what's throwing people off on the sex) and I'm wondering if thats sexual dimorphism size wise (which I don't see in the two obviously different sex animals) or if its a case of the animal being the third wheel and not being up to full potential size wise.

Here is my male azureus which as toepads on the small end for a male:









If you notice his front toepads are double the size of the toepads on his back foot... in females the front toepads would not be as noticibly different in size. Many males will have larger, whiter toepads than the male I pictured.

Toepads are not the only way to go tho... there are females that will have toepads the size of my male! But these animals show the size difference and body weight differences that are also key ID characteristics of sex.


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

How old should the frog be till you can sex them. i dont knoe how old they are but they are about half inch to three quarters of an inch long.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I was able to take a good guess as to the sex of my group at five months. That guess was correct as verified by body shape/toe pad size at 10 months. This is a pretty standard age range for the Tinc group.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Usually its 8-10 months tho some can sex them earlier...


----------

